# Joseph playing the piano..I wish!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Just for fun video.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

You never know, FE; you might have had a look at the future with that!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see him now - a concert pianist on stage shouting "DJ! DJ!" That's very scary!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That would be pretty cool.
Hope it's made everyone smile today.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I put this on a DVD and my wife took this to work with here today.
With the proper delivery....it was believable for a few seconds that my boy was a prodigy.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Too cute FE!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Daff very carey!!!


----------

